

Fernvale: An Open Hardware and Software Platform [video] - davexunit
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6156_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201412282145_-_fernvale_an_open_hardware_and_software_platform_based_on_the_nominally_closed-source_mt6260_soc_-_bunnie_-_xobs.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=fernvale#!/story/forever/0/fernval...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=fernvale#!/story/forever/0/fernvale)

